# Da khô nên dùng phấn nước hay phấn bột trang điểm?



## ynmiraheal (27/2/20)

Các cô nàng da khô luôn lo lắng khi lớp trang điểm không “ăn phấn”. Da khô khi trang điểm cũng rất kén mỹ phẩm vì lớp nền khó tán đều và dễ loang lổ. Vì vậy, ngay cả phấn nước, phấn bôt, kem nền cũng thật khó để trang điểm mỏng mịn tự nhiên với da khô. Vậy giải pháp nào tối ưu nhất để trang điểm cho da khô? Khám phá ngay phương pháp trang điểm tốt nhất cho làn da khô của bạn dưới đây.

*1. Đặc điểm của da khô*
Da khô là làn da thiếu ẩm và da ít tiết dầu hơn bình thường. Lớp lipit trên da bị suy yếu, không thể duy trì độ ẩm và tạo lớp mảng bảo vệ tự nhiên cho da. Do đó, những cô nàng da khô thường có lỗ chân lông nhỏ và ít bị mụn. Tuy nhiên, khi mùa đông đến, độ ẩm không khí giảm xuống, họ lại phải đối mặt với tình trạng da bong tróc, nứt nẻ vô cùng khó chịu. Ngoài da, da khô cũng có độ đàn hồi thấp và nhanh bị lão hóa hơn so với da dầu.

_





Da khô là làn da lão hóa nhanh nhất_​
Da khô có thể gây ra các triệu chứng khó chịu như:

Khô ráp da; ngứa;
Đóng vảy, tình trạng nặng hơn có thể bong da;
Xuất hiện các đường kẻ hoặc vết nứt trên da;
Da chuyển màu xám tro ở những người da đen;
Nứt da hoặc nặng hơn có thể chảy máu;
Da xuất hiện nhiều nếp nhăn.
Da khô không được chăm sóc đúng cách dẫn đến các triệu chứng sau:

*Viêm da dị ứng: *Da khô dễ bị kích ứng bởi tác động của môi trường do lớp màng bảo vệ da tự nhiên hoạt động kém. Da dễ mẩn đỏ, ngứa và dị ứng.
*Nhiễm trùng*: Da khô rất dễ bị các vi khuẩn xâm nhập, gây nhiễm trùng.
*2. Những loại phấn trang điểm phù hợp cho da khô*
Các thương hiệu mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc đã tạo nên vô vàn các sản phẩm trang điểm để phù hợp với làn da khô. Các cô nàng da khô hoàn toàn có thể sở hữu lớp nền mỏng mướt, bóng khỏe và bền màu với các sản phẩm như kem nền, phấn nước, phẩn phủ dạng bột… Cùng so sánh, phân tích ưu điểm – nhược điểm của từng loại để tìm ra sản phẩm trang điểm tốt nhất cho da khô nhé!

*Dùng phấn bột trang điểm cho da khô*
Phấn phủ dạng bột là một sản phảm trang điểm có kết cấu dạng khô. Phấn là các tinh thể bột phấn nhỏ bé có khả năng bám trên da và bật tone màu da. Phấn phủ dạng bột thích hợp với làn da ít khuyết điểm và trang điểm mỏng nhẹ, tự nhiên.
Ưu điểm khi dùng phấn bột trang điểm cho da khô:

Khi phủ lên da, phấn bột sẽ tạo ra một lớp bột mỏng mịn, trong suốt. Bởi vậy nó rất thích hợp với các cô nàng thích phong cách trang điểm nhẹ nhàng, tự nhiên.
Phấn bột còn có khả năng kiềm dầu tốt, tạo lớp lì trên da.
Độ bám phấn với da khô được đảm bảo khi kết hợp với bước thao kem dưỡng ẩm cho da.

_





Da khô trang điểm bằng phấn bột có nhiều nhược điểm_​
Tuy nhiên thì phấn bột vẫn được đánh giá là sản phẩm sinh ra không phù hợp với da khô. Nhược điểm khi sử dụng phấn bột trang điểm cho da khô khá nhiều:

Bắt buộc phải thoa kem dưỡng ẩm để phấn bột bám tốt hơn và lâu hơn trên da.
Khả năng che phủ khuyết điểm kém vì mật độ các hạt phấn bám trên da ít.
Độ bền màu kém và dễ bị trôi đi lớp trang điểm.
Lớp phấn khi tán sẽ không đều và dễ tạo thành vệt loang lổ trên da. Đặc biệt với các nàng da khô, da bong tróc thì lớp phấn rất khó tệp vào da.
*Dùng phấn nước trang điểm cho da khô*
Phấn nước là sản phẩm đa chức năng, tích hợp: chống nắng, dưỡng ẩm, che phủ khuyết điểm… Nhờ đó chỉ cần một bước trang điểm với phấn nước, bạn đã có thể tạo được lớp nền mỏng nhẹ, căng mướt. Các chuyên gia đánh giá rằng phấn nước là sản phẩm trang điểm sinh ra để dành cho da khô.
Ưu điểm khi sử dụng phấn nước cho da khô trang điểm:

Tiết kiệm thời gian và tiền cho các công đoạn trang điểm với kem chống nắng, kem nền, kem che khuyết điểm.
Phấn nước tích hợp khả năng dưỡng ẩm cao giúp cân bằng lại độ ẩm cho da khô.
Kết hợp chỉ số chống nắng cao, bảo vệ da khô toàn diện khỏi tác hại của môi trường.
Tạo lớp nền mỏng mướt, tự nhiên và có độ bóng khỏe tự nhiên. Hạn chế da khô tróc vảy và làm phấn vón cục.
Ngoài ra, phấn nước còn tích hợp thành phần dưỡng trắng da, ngăn ngừa lão hóa rất tốt cho làn da khô.
Nhược điểm duy nhất của phấn nước chỉ có về độ che khuyết điểm. Những cô nàng da sáng và ít khuyết điểm sẽ thích hợp hơn với sản phẩm phấn nước trang điểm.







Thành phần của phấn nước tích hợp nhiều dưỡng chất cấp ẩm cho da khô​
*Kết luận: Da khô nên dùng phấn nước hay phấn bột?*
Dựa trên ưu – nhược điểm của từng loại phấn nêu trên, các cô nàng da khô đã chọn được sản phẩm ưng ý chưa? Đánh giá chung về hiệu quả trang điểm của phấn nước và phấn bột như sau:

*Độ che phủ:* Phấn bột khó tệp vào da hơn phấn nước. Do đó, độ che phủ của phấn nước vẫn được đánh giá tốt hơn phấn bột.
*Sự tiện lợi: *Nếu dùng phấn bột, bạn sẽ vẫn cần các bước dưỡng ẩm, chống nắng để bảo vệ làn da khô. Nhưng phấn nước sẽ tiện lợi hơn vì tất cả đã được tích hợp trong một.
*Độ căng bóng, tự nhiên*: Phấn nước tạo độ căng bóng và trắng sáng tự nhiên cho da khô hơn hẳn phấn bột.
*Khả năng cấp ẩm: *Phấn bột gần như không có khả năng cấp ẩm cho da khô. Trong khi phấn nước hoàn thành khá tốt nhiệm vụ này. Phấn nước còn tích hợp được nhiều thành phần dưỡng da khác nữa.
Kết luận, phấn bột mang đến nhiều rủi ro và phiền thoái hơn nếu trang điểm cho da khô. Các cô nàng da khô tốt nhất nên lựa chọn phấn nước để trang điểm nhé!


----------

